# lighting for 140g tank



## Delson (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a big old 140 gallon tank i am getting set up. I have gotten everything except the lighting, which I have been researching and trying to figure out. I found some lights that I like, but am not sure if they will suffice. My tank is 72" long, 18"ish wide and I believe 25" deep. Right now I am thinking to make it freshwater with plants and fish, I would like enough light to have some cool plants, moss and such. But I might like to make it saltwater if these lights will do for saltwater.


I found 2x 36" fixtures that take 6 t5 bulbs each. It comes with 3x 39w t5 ho 12,000k fluorescent lamps, and 3x 39w ho actinic blue lamps, and 6x dual blue moon led's.

I've been told i need 65,000k bulbs for plants and i'm not sure on saltwater......will these fixtures do with the bulbs they come with.....if not, will the fixture be able to handle 65,000k bulbs?

sorry for my confusing writing. I guess my question is; is the 12,000k with the 3.3w/gallon ok for plants or do i need the 65,000k bulbs? and also for saltwater, what do i need as far as output from the bulbs for fish and corals? 

here is a link to a 48" version of what i am looking at:

Aquarium Light 48" 324W T5 HO Hood LCD Timer Coral Reef 6x54 Fluorescent Actinic


thanks for your time,

david


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The fixture you describe(link was inactive) is for salt water.12,000k and actinics are for salt.The 12,000k may not be an issue for freshwater but the actinics will serve no purpose besides looks in freshwater.Most fixtures could take any temp(k) bulb,so if you wanted to go fresh you should replace 2 of the 3 with 6500 k.


----------

